# The right cleaner



## jmowbray (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a good cleaner fish or shrimp for my tank and I'm not sure what to get.

This is my setup:

*25 Gallon Tank
*Emporer 400 Filter
*Live Plant
*13 Goldfish

I know that to many but they have been doing fine for 5 or 6 months now.

Hears a picture.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

jmowbray said:


> *13 Goldfish
> 
> I know that to many but they have been doing fine for 5 or 6 months now.


Couldn't agree more  Is that a 10g? Unfortunately I think you really do have more than shrimp to worry about.

Anyhoo, goldfish might pick at/eat any kind of shrimp you could get. I definitely wouldn't add more fish.

What did you want the cleaner shirmp/fish for? Algae, left over food, or something else?


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

those are comets? here's a better idea....set up a 50g for a bichir, and use them as food! jk. 
but really, I agree that on some RARE occasions it is possible to have a tank that is technical quite overstocked, and still have it thrive, with happy fish. eventually though, you do know that that set up will be beyond reasonably overstocked (like no room to move). 
That being said, in the mean time, your situation isn't really that bad if you just keep up maintenance. Other than good ole fashion gravel vacs, an apple snail or two (a.k.a mystery snail) would probably be good as a bottom feeder. I don't thing the goldfish would/could eat it. 
On a side note, you may want to do what i did with my old comets eventually. see if a neighbor has a good sized pond, and when goldie gets too big, give him to your neighbor. otherwise, you're looking at one heck of a big tank in the future. well, good luck


----------



## jmowbray (Jul 3, 2008)

I feed them the algae Wafers and it fall into the rock and then slowy start to grow up the sides, and on the decoration. I had 2 snails and they both died for some reason. I was just looking for something to eat the algae before it became noticable. I usally have to wip the insode down about every 2 weeks. So it's alot of work now that I have started college and am working all the time.
And to answer your question it's a 25 gallon.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

The right cleaner? Your arm + a scrubby pad. Adding more fish will only add to your problem. More fish=more waste=more algae.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm gonna have to agree with Julie above.

Seriously, nothing is going to help the algae, but getting rid of some fish waste (which is leading to the algae). As the fish get bigger, they will poop more, which will also not help the algae.

A scrub brush is the best answer.....more fish will just add to the waste and make the algae worse....even one that eats algae.

I'm sorry to be brutally honest, but I've seen atleast a couple of your threads with this question (and similar answers).


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

may i reiterate the pond suggestion?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

The right cleaner is called a backhoe. Rent one and dig a pond in your back yard. That is where those comets belong.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

it might be the picture but that looks like a really really small 25 gallon tank whats the footprint on that tank?


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

i do have a question, if you say in this post....and all your others, that you know this is to many fish, then why are they still in the same tank togeather? just wondering if there was a reason.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

> I know that to many but they have been doing fine for 5 or 6 months now.


I think the answer is there. The fish have been "fine" for 5+ months. They definitely need upgrading though...and from the looks of it nowish is a good time.


----------

